# Ear Wicks



## NikkiJaniszewski (Nov 13, 2013)

I code for a family practice.  Recently the doctors have started using Ear wicks for Otitis Externa.  Is there a seperate code(HCPCS or CPT) to use for the ear wicks or would this just be included in the E/M?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Nikki, Ear wicks are included in the E/M


----------

